# help with training my pigeons to use trapdoor



## citycowgirl (Feb 16, 2011)

Hello all, 
I have a loft with a trapdoor directly attached (I don't have room for a flight cage). The trap door has bobs hanging down and is one way only. 

I've been pushing my pigeons through it a few times a week and last week I let three of my pigeons out to fly for the first time. One immediately took off and never came back and the other two flew around for most of the day and eventually landed on my patio where I had to catch them because they would not go through the trapdoor. 
My question is, how to I get them to use the trapdoor and when will they all be ready to be let out to fly? I have 4 other pigeons who I haven't flown yet and I don't want to lose them. 
Thank you!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

You will have to build a settling cage to attach to your trap. Keep the birds hungry so when you call them in to feed they will learn to go through the bobs. How old are the birds, and what breed are they?
Dave


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

citycowgirl said:


> Hello all,
> I have a loft with a trapdoor directly attached (I don't have room for a flight cage). The trap door has bobs hanging down and is one way only.
> 
> I've been pushing my pigeons through it a few times a week and last week I let three of my pigeons out to fly for the first time. One immediately took off and never came back and the other two flew around for most of the day and eventually landed on my patio where I had to catch them because they would not go through the trapdoor.
> ...


you need to have a settling cage... that is how they know how to come in on their own... if your physcially putting them in..they do not learn how to do that on their own.. you should have a landing board there in front of the trap..so they can land and go thru when it is time... the cage sits on the landing board outside..so they can see the surroundings and learn to come in to your feed call.


----------



## citycowgirl (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I do have a landing board on the front of the trap and I shake a can with a rock in it everytime I feed them, so they know when it's feedtime. 
I've never used a settling cage before.. How big does it need to be and how exactly do I use it? 

Thank you for the help! It's appreciated. 

Crazy Pete- I have young rollers.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

citycowgirl said:


> Thanks for the replies. I do have a landing board on the front of the trap and I shake a can with a rock in it everytime I feed them, so they know when it's feedtime.
> I've never used a settling cage before.. How big does it need to be and how exactly do I use it?
> 
> Thank you for the help! It's appreciated.
> ...


the cage is put infront of the trap door on the outside..with on side open to get in the loft thur the trap door.. you put the pigeons out in the cage and let them look around for half hour or so..and then call them in to eat..when they start to come in on their own without too much hesitationg (bobs can make them hesitate sometimes)... they know how to get in.. do that till you think they have it down pat..then you can try it without the cage... they should come in when called if hungry enough..somtimes they just like being out..and come the next day or later in the day... first time out I usually wait till it is about an hour or so before the sun starts going down..that way they don't seem to stray too far ..and will come in to eat and roosts as they do at sunset..just a bit of an incentive more than just food to come in..


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Mine is big 30 in wide 24 in deep 24 in tall open on onee side to let the birds in.
Dave


----------



## citycowgirl (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks I'll try that so when they're ready to fly I just remove the settling cage? And also, while they're in the settling cage do I leave the trap locked or unlocked so they can go in at their will?


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

I leave the bobs unlocked so they can enter at will, sometimes they go back in before you have them all in the settle cage. Just remove the settle cage when you are ready


----------



## citycowgirl (Feb 16, 2011)

Okay so it's been awhile.. Just an update. I made a settling cage and placed it on my landing board. I have to close the trap because they will hop through it as soon as they are placed in the cage. So after a half hour or so of them sitting in it, I unlock it, do their feed call, and they go through immediately. I'm not sure if they are responding to their feed call or just coming in cause it's unlocked.. Any suggestions?


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

citycowgirl said:


> Okay so it's been awhile.. Just an update. I made a settling cage and placed it on my landing board. I have to close the trap because they will hop through it as soon as they are placed in the cage. So after a half hour or so of them sitting in it, I unlock it, do their feed call, and they go through immediately. I'm not sure if they are responding to their feed call or just coming in cause it's unlocked.. Any suggestions?


Sounds like you are making progress.

Keep doing what you are doing for a few more days. 

Another tip is to make sure they are good and hungry before putting them in your settling cage. You really want to make them want to enter the loft.


----------



## citycowgirl (Feb 16, 2011)

One last question.. When I unlock it to let them in, do I do my feed call until they come down and then feed them or do I do the feed call and put food in and let them come down when they want?


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

Either way is fine, you just want to make sure you have feed for them before they enter and make sure they hear the feed call. I usually give them the feed call and let mine come at their own pace, but that's because mine are a little skittish.


----------



## citycowgirl (Feb 16, 2011)

Okay thank you I think they are ready to fly but when I let them go the first time do I fly them with our without their mates?


----------

